# YAY new Tattoo



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I got this in honor of my old man Kaos. I miss that dog everyday and this looks like his big old head!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome, Lisa! That is hard as nails! Love it!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Whooooo!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice Lisa !!! I loves it !


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love it Lisa, they did a great job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

That is awesome Lisa.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks guys and Sadie's dad WTH have you been!! lol nice to see your back!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice work!I need to get up off my butt and have one drawn out for me


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome Lisa, it looks great 

Lisa2  you and me both girl


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

THAT is pretty much awesome!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet deal!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nice. in loving memory of Kaos


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lisa = Badass


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very nice I like, I want a portrait of luna but kinda scary trusting someone to get it right, thats a good idea though just doing silhouette outline kinda tatt. how long that take?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah that is why I did not do a portrait but an outline. He did a great job and I love it!! I also had Kaos's paw print drawn for me when he was alive and I have it on my other ankle along with him name on my breast. Can you tell I loved that dog!! lol pretty much all my artwork is of him!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> very nice I like, I want a portrait of luna but kinda scary trusting someone to get it right, thats a good idea though just doing silhouette outline kinda tatt. how long that take?


I know what you mean. If I was you I'd look for an artist that specializes in black and gray, and portraits. Generally good black and gray artists have it down, and can really make a tattoo look textured and life like. Color portraits can come out really amazing too if you have the right artist. Always ask to see their portfolio too so you can see if the work is up to your standard.


----------

